# name that facial expression



## josh.townley (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometimes I want to put in a facial expression, but can't think of the right name for it, or explain it in a way that doesn't become too convoluted. 

The best way I can describe it is a mouth shrug. You know the one that says: 'Huh, how about that?' and is often accompanied by raised eyebrows.

The other thing I have trouble describing, which is more of an action, is a little humourless laugh that is little more than a short outward breath through the nose (like a sarcastic scoff / snort?). 

Scoff sounds a bit harsh, and snort a bit gross. Maybe there are names for them that I just don't know or can't think of. Maybe I'll just make up names for them. I think that's how the word 'chortle' came about. (Chortle is pretty close, too, but a bit too 'gleeful')

Can anyone help me out with either of these?


----------



## Rustgold (Dec 12, 2011)

Try a online thesaurus.


----------



## outoftheblue (Dec 12, 2011)

josh.townley said:


> Sometimes I want to put in a facial expression, but can't think of the right name for it, or explain it in a way that doesn't become too convoluted.
> 
> The best way I can describe it is a mouth shrug. You know the one that says: 'Huh, how about that?' and is often accompanied by raised eyebrows.
> 
> ...



Maybe something like, 'He/she observed it with a twisted lip'.

The second one, that's quite tricky the more I think about it! ha ha! Maybe something like a phrase rather than an individual word. Example: He/She sighed indignantly.

Hope that helps.


----------



## starseed (Dec 12, 2011)

Smirked?


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Dec 12, 2011)

josh.townley said:


> Sometimes I want to put in a facial expression, but can't think of the right name for it, or explain it in a way that doesn't become too convoluted.
> 
> The best way I can describe it is a mouth shrug. You know the one that says: 'Huh, how about that?' and is often accompanied by raised eyebrows.



Is this the expression you're talking about?



josh.townley said:


> The other thing I have trouble describing, which is more of an action, is a little humourless laugh that is little more than a short outward breath through the nose (like a sarcastic scoff / snort?).
> 
> Scoff sounds a bit harsh, and snort a bit gross. Maybe there are names for them that I just don't know or can't think of. Maybe I'll just make up names for them. I think that's how the word 'chortle' came about. (Chortle is pretty close, too, but a bit too 'gleeful')
> 
> Can anyone help me out with either of these?



I would suggest "sniff," though obviously that's breathing the opposite way.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Dec 12, 2011)

a bark of laughter? 
Pretty sure I've heard that phrase elsewhere and I imagined it's a short, sharp sarcastic laugh like HA!


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Dec 12, 2011)

ProcrastinationStation said:


> a bark of laughter?
> Pretty sure I've heard that phrase elsewhere and I imagined it's a short, sharp sarcastic laugh like HA!



And I would say, "let out a short laugh" in your case, but if I understand Josh's description, there's almost no sound at all.  It's simply a puff of air through the nose.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 12, 2011)

*Moue* is the French word for a slightly _distaindful/so what_ expression using the lips, and has been adopted by English (As have so many other foreign words/expressions).

*Snort* is the _mot juste_ for the type of non-laugh you describe.


----------



## CFFTB (Dec 13, 2011)

> The best way I can describe it is a mouth shrug. You know the one that says: 'Huh, how about that?' and is often accompanied by raised eyebrows.



This one you can simply get across as "(S)he shrugged." Readers will know the expression because nobody shrugs with a straight face. There's always the shrug face to go along with it. On the other hand, if you mean the one making the face was mildly surprised by something, like "Hm, I didn't know the Giants were the best team in football, no kidding," you can simply add _...(s)he said, mildly surprised._ Or something like that. The writing after can describe it based on what they've said. 

The other one I know exactly what you mean but can find no way to describe it, so the next time I'm in the shower it will come to me & I'll come back here & post it. Good luck.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2011)

That's a tough one. There's a couple of things I can't find names for, too.


----------



## Quadrillion (Dec 14, 2011)

His jaw dropped slightly.


----------

